# Computer no longer imports photos from SD Card



## Riaorak919

*Nil*

Nil


----------



## johnb35

Look under autoplay setting for that particular drive.  Right click, click on properties, and you should have an autoplay tab.


----------



## johnb35

Then follow this.

http://www.techtalkz.com/windows-7/516004-how-configure-autoplay-settings-windows-7-a.html


----------

